# Gator Belt?



## RRLOVER (Sep 30, 2011)

I used a trizact gator belt for the first time this week.I know my rubber belt/disc cleaner won't work on them, so how do you get them clean/sharp??? I seen Hoss take a spur to them but I did not watch close enough to capture his technique.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a few and they seem to last forever. I run them on my surface grinder as well as use em to clean up my grinds and surface prep. etc. What I have done is take a piece of scrap steel. and use it on a flat platen, I sort of lean on the belt running the steel back and forth a few times. changing corners on the scrap to a fresh hard corner a couple times.. You dont want to push To hard. or you will remove all the abrasives yet harder then you normally would grind. 

I also think its worth mentioning, IME these belts dont like water. so work them as dry as possible.. Also, never leave one of these on your grinder they tend to stretch out and wont run true.. Last. I never use these for anything other then steel.


----------



## Rottman (Sep 30, 2011)

Dry as in drying the knife after dipping in water before going back on the belt?


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep. Exactly.


----------



## l r harner (Sep 30, 2011)

i use a grinding wheel stone dressing stone thing not the "spur thing "


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 30, 2011)

l r harner said:


> i use a grinding wheel stone dressing stone thing not the "spur thing "


 
I think that is what Mario meant.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 30, 2011)

If I'm correct Butch uses an actual stone that's meant for dressing stone wheels where Devin uses a stone dresser tool that uses steel spur wheels mounted in the end of it that rotate around.

I just started to do this myself using a small stone dresser like Butch uses as well as a diamond stone wheel dresser. The diamond bar works great but I worry it'll wear out quickly and become a costly expense so I'm trying to use the stone and be happy with it. Maybe I need to try the spur wheels too.

Either way the Gator belts are must haves and well worth the investment.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 30, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I think that is what Mario meant.


 
Sorry, misread Butch comment.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 30, 2011)

I never thought to try a stone dressing tool on them. Im sure it will work better then the method Im using.  Good info.


----------



## JMJones (Sep 30, 2011)

I run them at full speed and hold a wire brush to the belt, works great at exposing new grit and cleaning off the glazed grit.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 30, 2011)

JMJones said:


> I run them at full speed and hold a wire brush to the belt, works great at exposing new grit and cleaning off the glazed grit.


 

Another tip worth trying.


----------



## jmforge (Oct 6, 2011)

I just bought my first batch of them. The thing that I REALLY like is that they don't go bumpity-bump like the yellow Klingspor belts. That and they cut and actually last more than 5 or 6 passes on steel. LOL


----------



## l r harner (Oct 6, 2011)

been using them for years and yes the pest parts are no belt thum crazy long life and even/smooth grind/cut (no big bad scratches to then find at next grit)


----------

